# Adult industry makeup?



## little_angel (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm trying to break into porn! No, not THAT way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just porn makeup. I have some friends who produce, and I'm going to offer to do some shoots for free to start building my portfolio. I've wanted to do porn makeup since I assisted on two shoots a few years ago... It's a multi-billion dollar industry that will probably be around, well, forever... not to mention it usually pays pretty dang well from what I've seen. 

Anyhow, I was just wondering if anyone else has done work in the adult industry, and if they can offer me any advice? 

I hope this post doesn't offend anyone, that's definately not my intention xoxo


----------



## Mac-Attack (Oct 21, 2006)

I work in porn industry as a make up artist. Its very interesting, I love this job. Make up should be for TV and photo, it depends on the wishes of producers.


----------



## lara (Oct 21, 2006)

Waterproof _everything_. The more action-orientated the video/shoot, the more fixative and waterproofing you need. Some will ask for body make-up, most won't. 

I mostly work photographic softcore productions (Suicide Girls are a regular client), and it works just a regular photo shoot, but with more boobs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My rep comes from doing really high-grade body make-up and being able to make tattoos really vibrant on film - the clients you attract depends on what your strengths are, make-up wise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, don't forget the golden rule - if anything doesn't feel right to you, don't take the job. Porn can be mega skeevy, so be aware of your rights re: behind-the-scenes production photographs, model releases, and everything else that involves your image. I've worked with a lot of green MAs who work a bit of porn, allow themselves (unwittingly or not) be photographed doing BTS work and then find their image being reproduced in fetish sites on the net or in mags.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I mostly work photographic softcore productions (Suicide Girls are a regular client)..._

 
Im going to be working with 2 local suicidegirls in a month.
Im looking forward to it, theyre lovley people and it should be fun.

It will be my first MU job so Im a little nervous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So this thread is going to be really valuable.

Im thanking everyone in advance for their tips and tricks


----------



## little_angel (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Waterproof everything. The more action-orientated the video/shoot, the more fixative and waterproofing you need. Some will ask for body make-up, most won't. 

I mostly work photographic softcore productions (Suicide Girls are a regular client), and it works just a regular photo shoot, but with more boobs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My rep comes from doing really high-grade body make-up and being able to make tattoos really vibrant on film - the clients you attract depends on what your strengths are, make-up wise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, don't forget the golden rule - if anything doesn't feel right to you, don't take the job. Porn can be mega skeevy, so be aware of your rights re: behind-the-scenes production photographs, model releases, and everything else that involves your image. I've worked with a lot of green MAs who work a bit of porn, allow themselves (unwittingly or not) be photographed doing BTS work and then find their image being reproduced in fetish sites on the net or in mags._

 

thanks for the advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fortunately, i'm VERY hard to offend sexually... i figure as long as it doesn't involve kids, poop, animals or too much blood, i'm pretty much okay with it. 

i've got a half-sleeve, and i'd love to know how you get tattoos to show up vibrantly on film... i've always just made sure to moisturize well, i'm very curious what else i could do!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2006)

vaseline will make tattoos show up REALLY well on film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if your photographer is using a flashbulb, that won't work though. some lights also foil that trick. it's pretty much best in natural lighting with no flash...not sure how many of those you'll get, but i know that there are alot of GodsGirls shoots (which are similar to Suicide Girls) that are done outside in natural lighting without flashbulbs


----------



## lara (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little_angel* 

 
_thanks for the advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fortunately, i'm VERY hard to offend sexually... i figure as long as it doesn't involve kids, poop, animals or too much blood, i'm pretty much okay with it. _

 
I meant more that if you ever feel unsafe or something about the production doen't sound quite right, don't take the job. For every responsible producer/production there is, there's nineteen unsafe ones.

And I already give away enough of my trade secrets on these forums, I'm not giving away my tattoo trick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not Vaseline either, all that does is make the tattoo flare under lights and the photographer get shouty.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_It's not Vaseline either, all that does is make the tattoo flare under lights and the photographer get shouty._

 
as i said, this generally only works in natural lighting.


----------



## little_angel (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I meant more that if you ever feel unsafe or something about the production doen't sound quite right, don't take the job. For every responsible producer/production there is, there's nineteen unsafe ones.

And I already give away enough of my trade secrets on these forums, I'm not giving away my tattoo trick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not Vaseline either, all that does is make the tattoo flare under lights and the photographer get shouty._

 
ah yes, good point. for now, i'm only planning to work with companies recommended by a few friends i have in the industry for that reason. better safe than sorry, right?

dang... well, you can't blame me for trying


----------

